# sobre condensadores y circuitos en equipos antiguos



## amstrad (Abr 26, 2008)

Hola a todos

Hace tiempo que llevo buscando información sobre amplificador antiguos. ¿alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar sobre el tipo de componentes utilizados en los 50, 60 y 70 en los equipos?

Me he pillado algunos libros como el Tube Amp Book e Inside tube amps pero no he encontrado gran cosa. Aparecen bastantes esquemas pero no especifican el tipo de condensador o resistencia, tan solo valores ohmicos y potencias.

todo el mundo anda buscando amplificador antiguos y me encantaría saber algo más sobre su construcción, sobre todo el material con que estaban construidos condensadores, resistencias, transistores... Imagino que en cuanto a resistencias... una menor tolerancia mejorará el rendimiento. También sé que sobre transistores es más recomendable el uso del germanio (a excepción de los rectificadores donde se usa silicio en el caso de los diodos).

El caso es que no sé nada sobre condensadores. ¿Alguien aporta algo de luz sobre este arduo tema?

saludos


----------



## luismc (Abr 27, 2008)

amstrad dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos
> 
> Hace tiempo que llevo buscando información sobre amplificador antiguos. ¿alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar sobre el tipo de componentes utilizados en los 50, 60 y 70 en los equipos?
> 
> Me he pillado algunos libros como el Tube Amp Book e Inside tube amps pero no he encontrado gran cosa. Aparecen bastantes esquemas pero no especifican el tipo de condensador o resistencia, tan solo valores ohmicos y potencias.



Hola,

Los componentes pasivos desde esos años hasta la actualidad, básicamente son los mismos, lo que pasa que las técnicas de fabricación y los materiales han propiciado que en la actualidad los componentes sean de unas características muy superiores a los de antaño. 

Uno de los componentes que más ha mejorado es el condensador electrolítico, y en general casi todos los condensadores, en los que se ha mejorado mucho en materiales dieléctricos y sus características, apareciendo materiales que antes no se conocían. 




			
				amstrad dijo:
			
		

> todo el mundo anda buscando amplificador antiguos y me encantaría saber algo más sobre su construcción, sobre todo el material con que estaban construidos condensadores, resistencias, transistores... Imagino que en cuanto a resistencias... una menor tolerancia mejorará el rendimiento. También sé que sobre transistores es más recomendable el uso del germanio (a excepción de los rectificadores donde se usa silicio en el caso de los diodos).



El uso del germanio se desechó prácticamente al principio de la era de los semiconductores. El silicio tiene mejores características de linealidad y fiabilidad e hizo que se impusiera rápidamente.

En cuanto a las resistencias, para esta aplicación en concreto, la tolerancia tiene poca relevancia, quizás un factor más importante es la deriva temporal que hace que el valor óhmico cambie mucho con el tiempo, y esto sí era habitual con las resistencias de polvo de carbón prensado, que eran las que normalmente se utilizaban en esa época.




			
				amstrad dijo:
			
		

> El caso es que no sé nada sobre condensadores. ¿Alguien aporta algo de luz sobre este arduo tema?
> 
> saludos



Espero haber sido de ayuda. 

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 27, 2008)

Las resistencias de esos tiempos eran una mier... quiero decir se rompian  con suma facilidad.
Los condensadores eran algo mas buenos y no solian fallar tanto, menos los electroliticos que se secaban o estallaban.

Los transistores de germanio no es que fueran malos solo que si los mirabas fijamente se rompian. Cualquier descarga electroestatica, sobrecorriente o pico se pagaba con la destruccion del transistor o lo que todavia peor las fugas, el circuito funciona de forma inestable y te vuelves loco para encontrar el problema.

En principio no hay razon para montar circuitos nuevos  a partir de esquemas antiguos, ya que seguramente ni funcionaran correctamente , si son con transistores de germanio es imposible que funcionen.

Actualmente como ya se comento, quien aborda el tema de montar un circuito de audio es para intentar obtener el maximo de pureza de sonido.

Por ejemplo se utilizan las válvulas para matar el sonido estridente del silicio.


El tema cambia cuando hablamos de recuperar una radio o un equipo antiguo donde prima el intento de modificarlo lo minimo posible.

Si es tu caso, antes de enchufarlo lo mejor es cambiar el condensador electrolitico de la fuente de alimentacion, suele estar en muy mal estado y no puede aguantar quemando resistencias que despues es muy dificil conocer su valor por que quedan carbonizadas.
Despues armado con aceite en spray lubrificar con cuidado botones, palancas y demas partes mecanicas sin ensuciar el aparato con manchones de aceite.


----------



## amstrad (Jun 26, 2008)

Gracias a los dos por las respuestas. El caso es que los equipos antiguos de audio son buscadisimos hoy en día. Se pueden pagar millonadas por algunos amplificador de guitarra y de bajo. El sonido es totalmente distinto al de los amplificador de hoy día.

Quizá sea por el montaje punto por punto, por las especificaciones militares con que se fabricaban las valvulas... no lo se. El caso es que el tono de esos amplificador es realmente bueno y supongo que en ese caso los condensadores tendrán un papel definitivo.

¿Alguien podría decirme alguna pagina donde encontrar especificaciones de los materiales de esos amplificador de guitarra o bajo antiguos?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 26, 2008)

Alguna vez atendi a un cliente que hace amplificador de audio de altisima fidelidad..  y sus equipos los hace con valvulas de vacio para mejorar la calidad del sonido, entre los tips que veia eran que usaba capacitores electroliticos de baja resistencia serie equivalente (ESR) y para voltajes altos usaba capacitores de polipropileno o poliester, en el caso de los ceramicos es mejor usar dielectricos que tengan buena linealidad en temperatura como un COG o un Y5P

Yo me encontre muchas guias de capacitores pero todas estan en ingles.. las bajo de los sitios de los fabricantes de capacitores.. Vishay tiene una muy buena dedicada solo a los usos y fabricacion de los capacitores... 

Dejen las busco y las posteo ....


----------



## amstrad (Jun 26, 2008)

si pones los enlaces de esas guías me harías un favor increible


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yo tenia una increible de Vishay pero desafortunadamente viene impresa y no la encuentro publicada en el sitio de vishay para descargar... =(  

la mas aproximada que encuentro es esta:

http://my.execpc.com/~endlr/

Tambien aqui les dejo algunas presentaciones tecnicas de los sitios de los fabricantes

http://www.vishay.com/docs/25001/roegenin.pdf
http://www.vishay.com/docs/40115/micro.pdf
http://www.vishay.com/docs/28356/intro.pdf

http://www.niccomp.com/help/presentations/ceramtrain6020.ppt
http://www.niccomp.com/help/presentations/Alumlytictrain6020.ppt
http://www.niccomp.com/help/presentations/passivecomponents.ppt

http://www.kemet.com/kemet/web/homepage/kfbk3.nsf/vaFeedbackFAQ/0F05C4C1F74A2D2485256F170052CD15/$file/Technical%20Update%20-%20Ceramic%20versus%20Tantalum.pdf


----------

